# Medical Marijuana in Florida at last!



## Red1966 (Sep 22, 2013)

Listen up all Florida residents! There is a public initiative to legalize medical marijuana in Florida circulating. The law firm Morgan and Morgan is spending $2,000,000.00 of their own money on ads to gather enough signatures to force the Florida legislature to vote on a bill to legalize the use of marijuana for medicinal purposes. They need 200,000 registered Florida voters to sign the petition. You may have heard their ads on your local radio station. We may never get this kind of help from a well known, legitimate law firm again, so it is imperative we take this opportunity to do this for the needy and for ourselves as growers. This can be the day that what we all have dreamed of becomes reality! The day when those in need of the medical benefits that marijuana provides can finally receive relief, the day we can legally make a recession proof living doing what we all love! They are not getting nearly enough response as yet, so we must rise to the occasion. Do you want to tell your sickly relatives and friends that you let this opportunity go by because you were too apathetic? Come on, we have been given a free pass with the Feds, all that remains is the state level. I repeat, don't let this opportunity go to waste! Go to http://www.unitedforcare.org/ and download the petition, fill it out, and mail it in! You must be a registered Florida state voter to participate.


----------



## Nodgman (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice good for yall!


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 12, 2013)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthFlLowrider (Feb 26, 2014)

I turned in a petition and will be voting for it this fall!


----------



## Big Trees (Feb 26, 2014)

^ we got one on board lol


----------



## FourZeroTwo (Feb 26, 2014)

Hell ya!!!! Hopefully there will be MM later this year!!


----------

